# Receieved the Call



## JBoyd (5 Oct 2009)

Well after a well worth it wait I have received an offer for AES Op (which I accepted), I am to be enrolled later this month and will start BMQ in the middle of November. 

I also received a call right after the previous one by someone at the CFRC that had been handling my file for quite some time and called to congratulate me, which was very nice to hear. 

I would like to say to anyone else in the recruiting process right now that you should wait for what you want.. it will pay off


----------



## Neolithium (5 Oct 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## jlepine87 (5 Oct 2009)

Sweeeet.  Congrats man.  I don't know if I can take the waiting, I've wanted to join the navy since I was 12 and due to a layoff I've finally got the chance.  I'm waiting for my call so maybe I'll see you November!


----------



## 155mmMoose (5 Oct 2009)

Congratulatuons! Hope it works out for the best.


----------



## JBoyd (22 Oct 2009)

Just getting ready to fly down to Vancouver to swear in. Been a long road indeed.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Oct 2009)

JBoyd,

Congrats on the start of your CF career and for making it thru and waiting it out on the AES Op trade.


----------



## JBoyd (23 Oct 2009)

Thanks EITS.

I was told today by one of the recruiters that I was very lucky as AES Op recently closed the DE trial and is now back to CT/OT only, perhaps CDN Aviator can confirm this?

Ceremony went by quickly and I am now eagerly awaiting the 14th of November


----------



## kadrury (23 Oct 2009)

Congrats on the call. Trust me from my own personal experience to spend your last couple of weeks with the ones you love because they will be the ones closest to you to help you get you through the tough times on BMQ. Congrats again.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Oct 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Thanks EITS.
> 
> I was told today by one of the recruiters that I was very lucky as AES Op recently closed the DE trial and is now back to CT/OT only, perhaps CDN Aviator can confirm this?
> 
> Ceremony went by quickly and I am now eagerly awaiting the 14th of November



Hmmm not sure the DE thing is over.  Maybe the trial is.  I am pretty sure I saw numbers for DE AES Ops on the 10/11 SIP, but I'd have to look again when I am back at the Sqn next week.  I spoke at length with the SCWO last week, some of it was DE stuff and he indicated MORE DEs would be coming thru in the next FY.  

Some very promising times ahead for those who decide to wait for AES Op and those who are successful in their remuster applications.


----------



## JBoyd (24 Oct 2009)

Thats good to hear  not sure what the recruiter was speaking about then, I know it was originally a 3 year trial and I believe it started Jan 09. I am most definitely excited for this experience and look forward to meeting more AES Op's after I complete BMQ


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Oct 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Thats good to hear  not sure what the recruiter was speaking about then, I know it was originally a 3 year trial and I believe it started Jan 09.



How's your math?   ;D



> I am most definitely excited for this experience and look forward to meeting more AES Op's after I complete BMQ



Well, you should be headed to 1CFFTS after BMQ.  The 2 DEs there now are working at the CFSSAT QM until BAQC next month, I think they are staying with the MET students in their shacks.  You can always drop by BB65 to find the guys on BAQC/IAQC.

Every day at the Mega, just remember you will have basically a hotel room (complete with coffee maker, telephone with CSN access, TV with cable, a real bathroom) to live in once you start your BAQC.  Live is good on the blue side.   8)


----------



## JBoyd (24 Oct 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> How's your math?   ;D



Hehe, yeah I was surprised when I heard from the recruiter that the trade was closed for DE, but then again someone received a call to start in Jan already, plus I would trust the words of a SCWO over the recruiter 



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Every day at the Mega, just remember you will have basically a hotel room (complete with coffee maker, telephone with CSN access, TV with cable, a real bathroom) to live in once you start your BAQC.  Live is good on the blue side.   8)



Definitely something to look forward to  nice to know of a light at the end of the BMQ tunnel


----------



## gcclarke (24 Oct 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Hehe, yeah I was surprised when I heard from the recruiter that the trade was closed for DE, but then again someone received a call to start in Jan already, plus I would trust the words of a SCWO over the recruiter



It could also just be closed to direct entry for the remainder of the fiscal year, like so many other trades out there.


----------



## AndyRad (31 Oct 2009)

Hi all, today I got the call from CFRC Calgary. Too bad it was not the call I wanted. Armour is closed, Artillery - Field is closed and I'm a v4.....so no Combat Arms...But they are right hard-on for LCIS Techs so i was told. Spec pay and all, but if communications equipment breaks. I don't want to be fixing it. Talk me into it if you want or can but I think this is a good time to get my eyes fixed with a green laser, then be eligible for combat arms an ill be ready in the spring. Thoughts?


----------



## Larkvall (31 Oct 2009)

AndyRad said:
			
		

> Hi all, today I got the call from CFRC Calgary. Too bad it was not the call I wanted. Armour is closed, Artillery - Field is closed and I'm a v4.....so no Combat Arms...But they are right hard-on for LCIS Techs so i was told. Spec pay and all, but if communications equipment breaks. I don't want to be fixing it. Talk me into it if you want or can but I think this is a good time to get my eyes fixed with a green laser, then be eligible for combat arms an ill be ready in the spring. Thoughts?



Have you talked to anyone in this trade?
Are there not other trades still open?
I don't think laser surgery comes with a 100% guarantee.

In the end it is your call.


----------



## Dean22 (31 Oct 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> Have you talked to anyone in this trade?
> Are there not other trades still open?
> I don't think laser surgery comes with a 100% guarantee.
> 
> In the end it is your call.



If I am not mistaken I think the CF might have new policies that are more friendly towards laser eye surgery in an article on forces.ca about a month ago.

Correct me if I am wrong personally I disagree with laser eye surgery since your eyes get even worse later on usually.


----------



## AndyRad (31 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts guys, but to keeps this topic inline ill ignore the laser eye comments. does anyone know LCIS here on Milnet.ca at all?


----------



## JBoyd (31 Oct 2009)

I believe there are a few LCIS Techs on the site, but if you are interested in LCIS Tech then perhaps doing some research may help as well. There are a number of threads pertaining to LCIS that should help you out. As well, if you have not already read the trade page on forces.ca then it would be my suggestion that you do


----------



## aesop081 (31 Oct 2009)

AndyRad said:
			
		

> but if communications equipment breaks. I don't want to be fixing it.





			
				AndyRad said:
			
		

> does anyone know LCIS here on Milnet.ca at all?



If you dont want to fix things ( as you have said), then why on earth are you still going on about LCIS ?


----------



## Bob1987 (13 Nov 2009)

got the call today, LCIS tech 4 year contract , leave for basic Jan 9th!!!


----------



## AndyRad (1 Dec 2009)

@CDN AVIATOR

not rambling on about the LCIS offer. called back a couple days later and informed them of my decision to wait until the new FY for the next Armour postings.


----------



## JBoyd (18 Dec 2009)

Just posting an update, back home for Christmas leave until the 9th. BMQ is going good.. and fast, can't believe a month has gone by since I started.


----------



## CDN_LoneWolf_CDN (26 Dec 2009)

Congratulations!  All the best to you


----------

